# G.Loomis GLX



## Nickk (Aug 15, 2008)

Rule....


that is all


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes they do...Wish they were not so expensive. :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 15, 2008)

I think you mean St. Croix legend Elite


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> I think you mean St. Croix legend Elite



no doubt those are excellent rods (a bit heavy..but Im strong). 

But the GLX is THE standard all others are judged by. I used to make fun of a buddy who would only fish IMX and GLX Loomis rods. Then I purchased one......Now I have two. No more in my future unless I get a super deal on them.


----------



## redbug (Aug 15, 2008)

I just got 4 lloomis rods in the mail last week i used the expediter serice to replace a few broken rods. so now i'm back t my normal supply of 15 loomis they are awesome rods for sure

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2008)

redbug said:


> now i'm back t my normal supply of 15 loomis they are awesome rods for sure
> 
> Wayne



:LOL2: Disgusting.....simply Distgusting :beer:


----------



## Nickk (Aug 15, 2008)

redbug said:


> I just got 4 lloomis rods in the mail last week i used the expediter serice to replace a few broken rods. so now i'm back t my normal supply of 15 loomis they are awesome rods for sure
> 
> Wayne




sweet lord!


I have a GL3 that's kinda lame, I have a crankbait blend that I built that sweet; then I got the GLX. I got a smokin' deal on it, $200.00 new in the wrapper. I'm ruined now.


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2008)

Nickk said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > I just got 4 lloomis rods in the mail last week i used the expediter serice to replace a few broken rods. so now i'm back t my normal supply of 15 loomis they are awesome rods for sure
> ...



Nice score! I got my one of my GLX's for $220 shipped from Tacklewarehouse a couple years back.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 15, 2008)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I think you mean St. Croix legend Elite
> ...



Heavy???

My Legend Elite weighs 3.4 oz. It is super light and super GREAT!


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2008)

Your not listening to the sarcasm in my internet forum voice? :mrgreen: 


Type in St croix legend elite vs GLX and it becomes a Ford Vs Chevy, Pepsi vs Coke debate.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 15, 2008)

What do vehicle manufactures and soft drinks have to do with how great my St. Croix is?

    

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nickk (Aug 15, 2008)

I want one of those Legend Tournament sticks, the blue color is killer. I have Legend Ultra, a 6-weight fly rod(close out price when the IPC came out).


----------

